# Беларусь > Гомельская область > Гомель >  Услуги профессионального сантехника в Гомеле

## frau

*ВЫЗОВ ЧАСТНОГО САНТЕХНИКА НА ДОМ В ГОМЕЛЕ*
Сегодня многие жильцы квартир и частных домов нуждаются в помощи с решением проблем по сантехнике. Очень много некачественных и недолговечных материалов используют строители и сантехника выходит из строя. Протекающие краны и забитый водосток — не самые большие проблемы, но они доставляют много хлопот и требуют вмешательства сантехника. Решить эти проблемы можно самостоятельно. Но могут возникнуть другие проблемы ввиде затопленной квартиры и потом ссоры с соседями.  Также могут возникнуть повреждения новой сантехники при установке или подключении. Поэтому, мы рекомендуем, обращаться к профессионалу — сантехнику. Хороший специалист в этом знает толк.
На сайте Скатбай вы сможете [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], а также приобрести необходимые [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] с бесплатной доставкой в Гомеле!
*Какие работы сможет выполнить сантехник:*
-Услуги подключения и замены смесителя
-установка мойки
-установка унитаза
-монтаж душевой кабины
-установка фильтров воды
-подключение стиральной машины
-утранение неполадок сантехнического оборудования
-устранение засоров

*Адрес торговой точки на рынке строительных материалов*: ул. Украинская 19, роллет 69-70
*Телефон:*
+375(29) 738-26-70 (МТС)
+375(44) 533-39-37 (A1)
*Время работы интернет магазина:* 9:00 - 22:00 без выходных

----------

